# Work Bench Tool Organizers



## Starlight Tools (Mar 30, 2012)

Well latest project is to find the workbench, or at least organize the tools hanging on the back wall that are used regularly.

Now my back wall is made from Slat-Wall.  Peg board may have been better as the holes are spaced out better with adjustability every 1" but the slat wall was priced right "Free"  Also dirt does not get behind slat wall as it can with the peg board holes.

Now either peg board or slat wall hooks are not really meant to have pieces taken off and put on regularly as the hooks fall out easily unless they are strapped in with the special little clips. Peg board hooks are even worse when used with slat wall.

So, to organize all my wrenches, imperial and metric I started by laying out the wrenches in a row on hooks to get the proper spacing.

For the hanger, I used 1/4 x 1 FB, 6 feet long (ie the length of the bench) I laid out the spacing as per what was determined by the first step, rounding up to even numbers so spaced out about 1" longer in the end.

I then set the mill up so that a 13/64 drill bit was centred over the 1" wide FB and proceeded to drill each increment. Then went back and taped each hole 1/4-20 NC. I also drilled holes about ever 2 feet for mounting screws.

Next step was to cut 1/4" diameter round bar to 3-1/4" long pieces. Face and lightly file a round on each end, then thread each piece on one end 1/4-20 NC by 5/16" long.

These pieces were threaded into the flat bar and tightened as best as could be done by hand, then the bar was turned over and the backs peened to prevent unthreading. I am sure locktite would have worked fine, but peening worked. Another option would have been press fit for the pin holes and spot weld each pin from the back.

Now I installed the rack but found that hammering on the bench caused the wrenches to fall off, so took the rack down and clamped as many fingers in the vise as I could, using a spacer block of about 1/2" thick to make sure all the pins stuck up equal amounts, then with 12" Crescent Wrench proceeded to bend each pin about 20 degrees. Used a straight edge to make sure they were all bent and aligned about the same.  NB Make sure they are bent facing up!

Sorry but my daughter had borrowed my camera while I was making them so only pictures of finished project.

Also some pins were made by cutting down 1/4" bolts when I ran out of 1/4" RB.

Next project find room and organize the screw drivers.

Walter


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 30, 2012)

Walter,
Thats just too pretty.  I need a board like that for my lathe and mill tooling.  My table is too wide to reach across so I will have to hang it on a wall to the side so I can take a step or two and get what I need.  That is a great way to do it though so I'm going to steal your design and mod it a bit to cover my particular need.  Thanks for the pic too, it really helps a dummy like me to visualize it and understand what folks are doing.  
Bob


----------



## lazyLathe (Mar 30, 2012)

What fun is that???
I thought we all loved spending 30 minutes looking for the tool we swore we put right there!
Right next to the lathe, that is where i always leave it!

Love the idea!
Guess i should put up some walls in the basement sometime!!

Andrew


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 31, 2012)

It is fairly often that you need to grab two of the same size wrench, especially 1/2, 9/16 and 10 mm, so having more than one hanging is needed.  Also there are Gear-Wrenches in short and long, regular combination wrenches and long combination wrenches, so depending on what is needed they are there for easy pickin'.

Left box end and open end in drawer of tool box as the combo's are more of the go-to. 

Walter

PS  spacing is


6 holes at 2" apart, next 4 at 1-1/2", next 7 at 1-1/4", 1 at 1-1/2", 2 at 2", 10 at 1-1/4", 5 at 1-1/2", 2 at 1-3/4" and final hole at 2"

I could have tightened this up by about a 1/16th per hole, but this made layout a bit easier.  Also you want a bit a space between tools so they are not bouncing together.

This Layout gives from 1-1/4" to 1/4" imperial combos and 7 mm to 24mm metric combos along with the 10, 8 and 12" Crescent Wrenches.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok so got the screwdriver rack figured out and the workbench almost cleaned up.

Stock was 2 x 2 x 0.100 Tubing that has holes drilled every inch.  It was a bit short for the bench so used a 1-3/4 x 1-3/4 tube inside as a stiffener then welded together.  I wanted 5 feet long as the bench is six feet long, but needed clearance to swing the goose neck lights. I redrilled the holes in the splice area.  Bent up two brackets to hang the tube from the slat-wall then welded them on in convenient locations.

Some of the holes were fitted with reducing bushings to prevent small items from just dropping through.

Walter


----------



## NevadaBlue (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice work. Thanks for the ideas. I have a lot of 1/4" commercial pegboard from a KMart dumpster. The dummies threw away the shelving units and the pegboard that goes in them. Good for me! 
Anyway, I'm lining the walls of my shop with that stuff. Nice and white and easy to use. When I get the hooks like I want them, I'm using hot glue to keep them there. 

I really like that square perforated tubing 'rack'. I have a piece of that stuff too, now I know why. 

Hmmm... I bet unistrut would work well too.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 7, 2012)

Glad I am helping you out with ideas.

This tubing is used to mount street signs to.  It is very sturdy, and the holes are about 7/16" diameter, and it is galvanized to boot.

Had to drill out one hole to larger, for a 3/8" square socket driver handle, and a bunch needed to be smaller, but used the material I had on hand.

Walter


----------

